# Training Camp Battle For Power Forward



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> 4. Pistons power forward
> 
> • The main candidates: Jason Maxiell, Kwame Brown, Amir Johnson
> 
> • The skinny: New Pistons coach Michael Curry already told reporters that McDyess, who recently turned 34, will return to his old role as the team's first big man off the bench next season. That leaves a starting spot alongside Rasheed Wallace in Detroit's frontcourt. Maxiell's high energy and defensive intensity make him the logical candidate to complement 'Sheed inside, but Curry also could opt for Brown's size and bulk in the middle or the 21-year-old Johnson's athleticism and shot-blocking potential.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/marty_burns/09/23/camp.battles/index.html?eref=T1


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

It will be Maxiell. The contest for the role is a farce. Amir Johnson, thanks to Flip Saunders' refusal to play him much, isn't ready yet. Kwame Brown needs to keep his minutes limited as a defensive stopper off of the bench. Jason Maxiell has increased his range out to the free throw line, plays intense basketball and great defense, and will pull down rebounds. Most importantly he makes the guys that are on him or that he's on WORK. He will tire out an opponent's starting bigs. Maxiell will start.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd like to see Amir get it so he can log some good minutes, but I'd almost be willing to bet my first born child that it will be Maxiell.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

He'll log good minutes without starting.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Maxiell.

/end


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

GM's in the East KNOW that the Magic are coming. Why do you think Dumars has drafted a couple of bigs the past few years. This year he brought in Kwame Brown!! :rofl2::rofl:

- Obviously you can never have enough bigs but the Eastern Conf. GM's know that they're going to have to contend with Dwight, throwing bodies at him ala what u guys did to us in the playoffs. Dumars knows what Orlando's got... Why do you think he brought in Kwame Brown when the national Media was asking why?? It's because he needs all the bigs he can get in terms of guarding Howard, thats why...... 

In terms of who will start? It's Jason Maxiel, no doubt. Then McDyess. But come playoff time, or whenever you guys face the Magic, i will bet the house we will see alot of the bust Kwame Brown so he can Hack-a-Howard...

eace:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> GM's in the East KNOW that the Magic are coming. Why do you think Dumars has drafted a couple of bigs the past few years. This year he brought in Kwame Brown!! :rofl2::rofl:
> 
> - Obviously you can never have enough bigs but the Eastern Conf. GM's know that they're going to have to contend with Dwight, throwing bodies at him ala what u guys did to us in the playoffs. Dumars knows what Orlando's got... Why do you think he brought in Kwame Brown when the national Media was asking why?? It's because he needs all the bigs he can get in terms of guarding Howard, thats why......
> 
> ...


Wow....


Amir looks like he's leading so far. I'd like to see him win the spot. I thought they should have gone to him last year.

I think it's between Amir and Kwame. They need someone next to Sheed who can rebound on defense. Curry wants to play all 5 big guys and that will be a lot easier to do with Amir starting the game. Plus, he's a natural fit with the first group with his passing and garbage bucket abilities.

He still probably won't get more than 20-24 minutes a game, but he plays about 10x better when he's on the floor with Sheed and I think starting him with that group maximizes what you'll get out of him.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> GM's in the East KNOW that the Magic are coming. Why do you think Dumars has drafted a couple of bigs the past few years. This year he brought in Kwame Brown!! :rofl2::rofl:
> 
> - Obviously you can never have enough bigs but the Eastern Conf. GM's know that they're going to have to contend with Dwight, throwing bodies at him ala what u guys did to us in the playoffs. Dumars knows what Orlando's got... Why do you think he brought in Kwame Brown when the national Media was asking why?? It's because he needs all the bigs he can get in terms of guarding Howard, thats why......
> 
> ...


Yep! We did it to Shaq and held him under control until he had Wade as a sidekick. Who's Dwight's Wade-level sidekick? The Magic are coming, but they're going to end the race a little early if they don't bring in someone to lighten the load. And don't say Hedo+Lewis, because those guys combined can't do whats needed like Wade could. That said I don't really want to see the Magic in the playoffs, they're a tough team and would really wear down the Pistons' front line prematurely.


-Chris.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, dont sleep on MP..... We finally got someone who can contain Rip finally, and he is much more athletic than Evans/Bogans.... CLee will be the X-factor as to whether we can surpass you guys this year or not though.... should be a fun year for us both.

eace:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, dont sleep on MP..... We finally got someone who can contain Rip finally, and he is much more athletic than Evans/Bogans.... CLee will be the X-factor as to whether we can surpass you guys this year or not though.... should be a fun year for us both.
> 
> eace:


MP has good size, okay efficiency... we'll see if he has the conditioning to contain Rip, he's never had issues with him when he was with GS. Lee is a good offensive player, but I wouldn't even bother mentioning him if you're talking about defensive containment, average athlete and mediocre length. He plays hard though, from what I've seen so he could find a place for himself off the bench for sure.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, dont sleep on MP..... We finally got someone who can contain Rip finally, and he is much more athletic than Evans/Bogans.... CLee will be the X-factor as to whether we can surpass you guys this year or not though.... should be a fun year for us both.
> 
> eace:


Yeah... MP and CLee? I have no idea what you're even talking about.

Quit being an idiot.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

MLKG said:


> Yeah... MP and CLee? I have no idea what you're even talking about.
> 
> Quit being an idiot.


LMAO. we'll see who gets it.... dec. 29th, we'll see what's up. i'll be around.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> Oct 05, 2008 5:10 AM EST
> 
> Detroit coach Michael Curry has said that Amir Johnson is, as of now, the Pistons' starting power forward, the Detroit News is reporting.
> 
> ...


- via RealGM


Will Amir be starting in the pre-season opener tomorrow?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Judging by what you posted, I'm guessing he will be. It surprised me, but I think he's up to the job.


----------

